# Rafter missing in Gore



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Here is the news link: 19-year-old man missing near Gore Canyon | 9news.com

I didn't think any camping would be permitted in this area. Isn't it a know Ranch that we all tread lightly on. Am I wrong?


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

That's a weird spot, the beach on river left is a scree field and not large enough to lose sight of a friend. The area on river right is train tracks.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

I hope everything works out. How do you know it is a rafter?


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Jamie D. said:


> I hope everything works out. How do you know it is a rafter?


According to the article they were rafting and camped near applesauce. Sounds like the Colorado river sirens were signing their midnight song again...


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Thanks. I had read this article and was unclear Search underway for missing Avon teen near Gore Canyon | SkyHiDailyNews.com I heard about this yesterday but haven't got any updates which is strange as I live here.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

He has passed. They found him at the bottom of the eddy below a cliff. He was a local kid who went to school here at Battle Mountain High and sadly friends with Logan Jaurnigg. Tough streak for this valley!


----------

